# Glock 36 Question



## trainreck23 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hey,


I just picked up a new Glock 36 yesterday and I have a couple questions to the 36 users out there.

1. Is the slide release really tight or is it me? It seems really tight.

2. The recoil spring seems to slide out of the notch on the barrel slightly when I remove the slide from the frame.

3. the back plate on the rear of the slide is not flush with the frame. seems to hang out by a 1/16th of an inch or so. Normal?

lastly, when i put the slide back on the frame I have to jiggle a bit to get itall the way back. It is smooth with all the other Glocks. Normal for the 36?

Thanks.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

trainreck23 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I just picked up a new Glock 36 yesterday and I have a couple questions to the 36 users out there.
> 
> ...


I actually just picked up a new g19 earlier this week, and in regards to your last question, I noticed this a bit too, especially when I put the slide back on slowly. when i move it back at a regular pace it works fine... that might be whats happening.

for your second question, look at this thread: http://handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=20617
It shouldnt be a big deal, the notch the recoil spring sits in its only there for when you put the slide back on.

Dont really have an answer to your 1st question, sorry, my slide release is pretty easy though

also on my 19 the back plate is aligned with the frame..]

hope this helps! enjoy the 36!! i sure love my 19!


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

+1 on what rccola712 said and yes the slide release may feel difficult at first but will loosen up as it is used. Probably due to a nice new tight fit and new strong recoil spring.

Some people don't like the slide release on the Glock because it sits so close to the frame and they have a hard time getting there thumb onto it. In that case you may consider an extended slide release.

Enjoy your new Glock.


----------



## ChainGo (Sep 24, 2009)

*Sliide Stops / Slide Releases*

Gaston Glock,
following the Traditional (old world) European Way of releasing slides,
Glock incorporates slide stops,
instead of Slide Releases the way we understand, & use them.
Europeans didnt generally release slides the way Americans Do,
They use BOTH hands,
one hand on pistol grip,
The other hand grips the serrations on the slide,
yanking it All the way back releasing it sharply to feed the 1st round.
Glock uses American style Slide Releases on their models 34, & 35,
Because we Demanded them that way for our way of shooting,
from civilians, police, & competitors let glock know about it,
Besides That, 
Most ALL other gun makers the world over (Except Glock)
have been using the True one handed, thumb slide releases a long time,
you can buy after market EXTEnDED slide releases for Any Glock,
I prefer the standard Stock Glock FLAT Slide STOP for All DAY carry on the model 36.


----------



## Big Boomer (Sep 27, 2009)

As a 36 owner let me say that this design is a departure from other formats. That said, the slide lock lever is to lock the slide back on Glocks after the last round for a mag change. To rechage the weapon you pull the slide back and release in and not pushing down on the slide catch after changing the mag. The 36 also use a larger stricker safety block as with the 45 and 10 mm guns. The recoil springs are also heaver for the large cartridge format. The one nice thing about Glocks is that you can change springs and connectors to get the exact feel you want. Parts are inexpensive and plentyfull. Enjoy your 36 it is an outstanding firearm.


----------

